# Do I need concrete footings for a play set/fort?



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Every picture I see has it just sitting on the ground which is what I was planning but some videos showed concrete footings but I'm worried that adds something that the kids can get hurt on. I know the benefits of the footings but I'm curious what others think, here's my plan so far.

I guess I would be worried about it slanting over time but if I run another 2x6 across the bottom that would help it from sinking I guess.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that it will be top heavy and topple over with a few children on it.

Dig your footings deep and fill in the last foot or so with rubber mulch, or another soft material . Sand, pea gravel, or whatever you line the play area with.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how there going to get hurt on a footing since it would not be above grade.
If I was building that I'd be following all the same rules as building a regular above ground deck.
Using 6 X 6's not 4 X 4's.
Notching the post not attaching just to the sides.
Setting the post below the frost line and setting in concrete.
No way would I have that lower enclosed part that close to grade, I'd build it at least 6" above grade on a raised platform.
Those stair stringers also should not be in direct contact to grade.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

No. The design life of a play set only has to be 10 years. You don't need concrete footings. Stake it in with some rebar.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd build it on a few 6x6's laid on the ground like skids, see if you can get cedar. Like mathmonger says, they grow up fast and before you know it you'll be looking for a way to get rid of it.

Re top-heavy, I think it looks like that because your dimensions are done freehand, with a lower ceiling and lower railings it will look more squatty.


----------

